# June 16 playing in the mud in Crutwell



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are some videos from my ride in Crutwell today. Blew my brand new Rhino axle out but overall it was a great day :saevilw:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice. u like the ol2s? i have a set comming in in 2 weeks amazing videos. would like to ride there


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice videos. Looks like a cool place to ride.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I like the OL 2's they are way better than the XTR's I took off. They ride just as smooth and anywhere the XTR's would go in 4wd the OL 2's will do in 2wd lol. The video was within 15 min of coming off the truck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome vids. Where ya from?


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks I'm from Prince Albert Sask


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Another vid from the ride...700 Grizzly breaking his own trail lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. we need trails like that here


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

A trip up there is on my bucket list. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

